# Went to a convention and came back with Con Crud



## PKBitchGirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Or Post-con Lurgy as it's known in the UK

Con was 6-8 February in Bournemouth, UK

Came down with the Crud on the Tuesday after

Has this ever happened to anyone else?


My record was when I got Crud on the way over from Ireland to Vancouver for a convention (Creation's Stargate SG1/A con (complete with set tours!!!)), the plane's air quality was really bad. I had it for the two weeks I was in Van and for almost seven weeks after I was back in Ireland


I'm still feeling crappy almost two weeks post-con


----------



## Laze (Feb 21, 2009)

Usually I come back from conventions/meet-ups with a hangover.

I need to know what this Crud is, as I haven't the foggiest idea what you're actually talking about o_o


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 21, 2009)

It happens. Just eat/drink better at the con and you'll usually be fine.

Of course, I'm a total hypocrite - I usually don't eat for all three days of a con, or if I do, it's gas station food or something.


----------



## Sulfide (Feb 21, 2009)

Funny, on the Anthrocon Homepage they say when you bring all your toiletries you should pack a couple bottles of Pepto. I guess they weren't kidding about con food in general.

View attachment 7657


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 21, 2009)

lol your gonna hate me but I never experienced that. All the cons i went to were in Orlando or Tampa, and I lived just outside of Tampa. 

I would go meet up friends and blow a years worth of allowance and savings. I once went to a con with $150 bucks to spend, and left with over $210 bucks worth of crap. I was wheeling and dealing that weekend. 

I had a lot of fun, even the crappiest con i went to I had a great time, and after it I dumped a two-timing boyfriend. So it all turned out rather well. Sadly I haven't been to another con since( and probably because) of said ex. I would like to let my geeky side out again sometime in the near future.


----------



## BlueCathedral (Feb 21, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> It happens. Just eat/drink better at the con and you'll usually be fine.
> 
> Of course, I'm a total hypocrite - I usually don't eat for all three days of a con, or if I do, it's gas station food or something.


 Duuude food becomes gold at cons XD it's great. So many people forget food and burn their cash to fast. I was able to get some pretty nifty stuff for half my lunch. I was lucky to be local so i had food at home.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Gas station food, shudder.

Two weeks before the Bournemouth con, I went to Wolf Pegasus4 (Stargate Atlantis con) at the Thistle (AKA Shittle) hotel near Heathrow airport. Food was either purchased at the gas station or from McDonalds beside the gas station.

Good con though, Paul McGillion, Kavan Smith, Chuck Campbell, James Bamford, Chris Heyerdahl (Todd the Wraith) and Neil Roberts. I'm told Neil Roberts stayed up all night with a group of hard core drinkers


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 21, 2009)

Before I do a con, for like 2 week prior, I just pump myself full of natural remedies.  Kinda a pre strike as I love cons....


----------



## vivatheshadows (Feb 21, 2009)

yeah the rule for Cons is the same as the rule for Mexico DONT DRINK THE WATER!

remember this and it shall serve you well...


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 22, 2009)

Lol con AIDS, that's what you get for being in close proximity to furries, everyone know's they're the dirtiest thing on earth :V .


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Feb 22, 2009)

Con Crud/Lurgy is a ailment that comes about as a result of con-attendance

Either, an affliction caused by the eating of sub-standard food or something caught from fellow-attendees.

I got a heavy head cold and a cough as a result of the SFBall.

On the plus side, I did get serenaded by Robert Picardo


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Feb 22, 2009)

I haven't been to a con yet Â¬_Â¬
But now I shall know to prepare for the lurgy! Excellent XD
Also, whereabouts in Ireland do you live?


----------



## Ratte (Feb 22, 2009)

I wanna go to a con.


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

gonna find one to go to in 2010.   I have not been in 3 years because of working so freeking much.  I really need a con fix.  really bad.


----------



## Teracat (Feb 23, 2009)

Every damn time. Although I know the second I start complaining about people who go to cons in spite of being sick, I'll be certain to get a fever before AC this year.


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 23, 2009)

happens  every where love you get  600 + people together... and you going to have sickness useally  you have more fun then sickness


----------



## BlauShep (Feb 23, 2009)

i was absolutely sick when i got back home from MFM... not really because of the con itself, but the hotel pizza... urrg. oh god, that stuff was disgusting. do NOT eat any good at MFM if they're in the same hotel for years to come. that shit will mess you up.


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 23, 2009)

if you where at the pizza  party that was delivery not hotal  made


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 23, 2009)

BlauShep said:


> i was absolutely sick when i got back home from MFM... not really because of the con itself, but the hotel pizza... urrg. oh god, that stuff was disgusting. do NOT eat any good at MFM if they're in the same hotel for years to come. that shit will mess you up.


 

anchovies.......thats the pizza you need to eat......nothing can survive on a pie with anchovies.....



so give me 3 pieces please and a cold beer with a shot of scotch ....for medicinal purposes


----------



## Jynx Darkitten (Feb 23, 2009)

i plan to buy many poptarts when i go to my con on the 14th


----------



## heresydarling (Feb 24, 2009)

So many people forget the 6-2-1 rule (or its variant, the 5-2-1 rule)  

5/6 Hours of Sleep
2 Meals
1 Shower

in a 24-hour period.

Buying food at a con can be really expensive, so whenever I go I bring a bag of breakfast bars, apples, nuts, cookies, and whatever easy-to-eat snacks to help fill me up. Not only am I saving money ($8.99 for a room-service hamburger? no thanks) but I'm filling up on marginally more nutritious food. If the hotel has a free breakfast, fill up! If your room has a microwave, you can bring canned soups or tv dinners or something. Avoid greasy food if at all possible. If you go to a restaurant with friends, get something like pasta or pan fries or a salad or a subway-style sandwich, something that won't irritate your stomach too much. 

It's important to drink vitamin-C packed juice (like orange or cranberry or something) to help your immune system fight off nasties, and, if you drink at the con with a bunch of friends, drink lots and lots of water!

Those are just my tips, they've worked for me in the past.


----------



## BlauShep (Feb 24, 2009)

TamaraRose said:


> if you where at the pizza  party that was delivery not hotal  made



yep, i was at the pizza party. i've never gotten sick from pizza before, but that stuff made my stomach huuuurt so bad. D8 maybe it's just the pizza in TN. lawl.



jagdwolf said:


> anchovies.......thats the pizza you need to eat......nothing can survive on a pie with anchovies.....
> 
> 
> 
> so give me 3 pieces please and a cold beer with a shot of scotch ....for medicinal purposes



actually, i love anchovies on pizza. if they have Mellow Mushroom where you live, you must go there. they have the best pizza, and are the only place around here that has anchovies. <3


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Feb 24, 2009)

heresydarling said:


> So many people forget the 6-2-1 rule (or its variant, the 5-2-1 rule)
> 
> 5/6 Hours of Sleep
> 2 Meals
> ...



It's more like 3/maybe 1/1 for me c:


----------



## TamaraRose (Feb 24, 2009)

shower... most deffently


----------



## jagdwolf (Feb 25, 2009)

BlauShep said:


> yep, i was at the pizza party. i've never gotten sick from pizza before, but that stuff made my stomach huuuurt so bad. D8 maybe it's just the pizza in TN. lawl.
> 
> 
> 
> actually, i love anchovies on pizza. if they have Mellow Mushroom where you live, you must go there. they have the best pizza, and are the only place around here that has anchovies. <3


 


Nope dont have one here, just the usual trash a few local places and a cosmic pizza.   Oh and an anchovie lover.....

****wolfie heart begins to race*****


----------

